# Power window broken



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze and today while driving I put the window down and when I went to put it back up I heard a crack and then the window started going up crooked. I pulled the door panel off to see what broke and it appears the white clip that holds the window onto the track on the front broke off. Does anyone know what part number this is for a replacement and if there is a tutorial on how to replace it? I couldn't feel a bolt or anything that holds the white plastic piece onto the track that runs up and down and ofcourse you can't see it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Replacement Clips


----------

